# "With Love" Perfume



## CarlosKhu (Aug 10, 2008)

*I took some product shots of*
*"Hilary Duff... With Love" perfume.*
*These were taken a few months ago. *​ 
*Edit:* _I think I didnt give enough details for my photos, well these two pictures were taken outside my belcony, the lightings are all natural sunlight. I photoshop more on the lighting to make it look better  I dont have a studio. I just have a white cardboard and sunlight LOL _

_The first picture shows the box for the perfume._





_The second picture shows the perfume bottle._


 

comments ?​


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2008)

The lighting is good, but the shots are, well... in a word? Boring. These are more like documentary images; straight on, centred... Try some angles, offset composition, maybe introduce some other elements into the image; combine the box and the bottle?


----------



## CarlosKhu (Aug 10, 2008)

tirediron said:


> The lighting is good, but the shots are, well... in a word? Boring. These are more like documentary images; straight on, centred... Try some angles, offset composition, maybe introduce some other elements into the image; combine the box and the bottle?


 
Thanks for your comment  I know what ure saying  I have another 2 more images in my DeviantArt gallery that I didnt post here. U can check them out if u wan to.


----------



## CarlosKhu (Aug 11, 2008)

fairytale00 said:


> These two photos are clear and the light is good.


 
Thank you fairytale00.


----------

